

Have people started receiving their YC invitations for S15? - newsieapp


======
amandala
Not yet. So nervous!

------
newsieapp
On twitter they told 6 pm PDT

~~~
bswen
gotta link for that by chance? I dont see anything since April 6th. or was it
direct to you?

------
newsieapp
Does anyone get any letter from ycombinator?Today is 10.04

------
bswen
not yet

